# EA211 1.4TURBO (Turbo owners that remapped)



## ericgohsw (Feb 5, 2018)

Hey guys,

I wanna check a few things on the remap for the EA211 1.4 Turbo.

1. After remap what are your power figures? Stage ?/Remap Company ?/Mods ?
2. Any problems to far?
3. Has your fuel consumption improved after the first few months? Cause most likely your first few months your foot is heavy so that's inaccurate

Lastly, did anybody experiences their EA211 turbos failing?


----------



## nachitooo (Mar 19, 2015)

ericgohsw said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wanna check a few things on the remap for the EA211 1.4 Turbo.
> 
> ...


I’m at 200hp with stage 2. Around 1000 Miles since tune. Any problem, and no, I continue with the heavy foot so my fuel evaporates 


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

At 33k miles now with my ‘17 1.4 tsi auto. I’ve had the unitronic stage 1+ tune since around ~10k miles. 180hp, 235tq on 93 octane

No issues so far. The tune made the car more fun to drive and feels like how it should’ve come from the factory. 

Had an AEM cold air intake installed for a while but went back to stock air box cuz I prefer quiet driving experience. 

Mpg on highway bout the same with tune ~40-42mpg on average. City mpg went down slightly ~24-26mpg but I’m not complaining. 

All in all I’m pretty satisfied with the car and tune. Would definitely recommend to anyone wanting to improve their 1.4 tsi performance. Still waiting to see how the engine and trans hold up with the higher boost. Will keep the forum updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

I have a couple of dyno runs from mine, setup is the same in terms of hardware the difference is the tune: the first one is with the JB4 map2, the second one is with a custom tune and no JB4. 

Hardware:


RTMG intake
Cancelled air/water cooler
Custom 2" ss intercooler piping
ETL performance intercooler
hybrid turbo (compressor side is ~47mm)
2.5" custom turboback (vibrant resonator and 200 cell cat)

*JB4 MAP 2 run (185WHP, 221ft-lbs)*












*Custom tune run (210whp, 236ft-lbs)
*











Ran the jb4 for about 3000k miles, no issues whatsoever but since the jb4 doesn't deal with fueling and timing on this engine I was concerned about the turbo longevity because my AFR was never lower than 12.6 on WOT probably because of the added air volume from the hybrid turbo, I considered that a tad hot for this turbo/engine. 

That's why I decided to go with a custom tune, AFR is 11.8 on WOT and it's a bit richer on the low end as well. The power curve can still be refined a little bit more but now it gives me more peace of mind. 

I have had no issues so far with the hybrid turbo and it's supposed to be more resistant but I haven't met anyone with a blown stock turbo locally, I'm starting to think that it was an internet myth when the first few off the shelf tunes were being developed.

As for fuel efficiency, just for cruising it has been better, since I have more torque down low it takes less effort to get to cruise speed and then just maintain it. But I like to track the car, a lot, so that's where you see the decrease in fuel efficiency. You gotta pay to play.

EDit: I couldn't find the stock graph but mine was about 121WHP completely stock and with around 6k miles on the clock, the 90whp increase was well worth it, it's a different car (not golf gti or R brutal but fun track car nonetheless )


----------



## Fatchuckyd (Sep 30, 2016)

blurryeyes said:


> I have a couple of dyno runs from mine, setup is the same in terms of hardware the difference is the tune: the first one is with the JB4 map2, the second one is with a custom tune and no JB4.
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> ...


Would like more info on the tuning software used for your custom map and the hybrid turbo. I'm running a jb4 with a custom map6 and peaking 21-25 psi boost. Still stock turbo but custom intake and have a blow off valve kit. I have seen my map drop to 11.6 afr on jb4s tables at peak boost but actual ecu tuning is what I want to do to install a bigger turbo

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelLevi72 (Nov 6, 2019)

Anyone have transmission issues with stage 2 automatic?


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm a little over 30k miles now and I've had my '17 Jetta 1.4T auto tuned for about 20k. 

The car's equipped with the Unitronic stage 1+ tune that nets me in total about 199hp, 241tq on 93 octane. 

Additional mods include an AEM intake, AWE cat-back exhaust, H&R sport springs, and MSW performance tires. 

Never had any issues with the tune and it's made the car a lot more fun to drive, and really gets the most out of the 1.4T engine. 

Mpg doesn't change much as long as you drive normally, however having to use premium gas is $$. 

An overall nice tune, just make sure you don't beat on your car and properly maintain it. 

Will probably get into a '20 GLI within the next year or so, but will keep the forum updated.


----------



## Romanov (Feb 4, 2018)

MoDDeDLyFeVW said:


> I'm a little over 30k miles now and I've had my '17 Jetta 1.4T auto tuned for about 20k.
> 
> The car's equipped with the Unitronic stage 1+ tune that nets me in total about 199hp, 241tq on 93 octane.
> 
> ...


Have you noticed like a whirring sound coming from the car at idle like at traffic lights? Sounds like the torque converter or smth I’m not sure. I’ve also had the stage 1+ tune on my 17 auto and it’s noticeable if I’ve been driving and then come to a stop. It doesn’t do it with the tune off. Maybe it’s another one of the accessories but I was worried about it maybe being hard on the torque converter in these cars which apparently disengage when at a stop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## souplock (Mar 10, 2020)

follow


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

My buddy dyno'ed his 1.4tsi 2017 jetta. They calculated 206hp and 271tq. This is with unitronic stage 2 and dp w cai. Custom exhaust. He didn't have the fans running which cost some dyno numbers. 

We are hoping for 220hp in the next few months.


----------



## matthewrl (May 11, 2020)

Been running Unitronic Stage 2 on my '17 Jetta S with the five speed for a year as of the end of this May. About eight thousand miles in, zero issues or complaints, just smiles having a blast using the whole power band without being stupid. Everything is holding remarkably well. I feel like the motor is pretty compliant with tuning, it has a lot going for it as a small four banger. Can't imagine dissatisfaction with any software available for it.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

matthewrl said:


> Been running Unitronic Stage 2 on my '17 Jetta S with the five speed for a year as of the end of this May. About eight thousand miles in, zero issues or complaints, just smiles having a blast using the whole power band without being stupid. Everything is holding remarkably well. I feel like the motor is pretty compliant with tuning, it has a lot going for it as a small four banger. Can't imagine dissatisfaction with any software available for it.


That's awesome to hear! I am loving my Unitronic stage 2 software also! I might get a little curious and jb4 for 1-2more psi


----------



## matthewrl (May 11, 2020)

Long story short, I was curious too. Knowing our EA211 is small, and has an equally small turbo I did a little research. I emailed Burger Tuning, and was not surprised by the response. On Unitronic Stage 2, we're pretty much at the mercy of the stock turbo. Any more, and it's likely to start eating up turbos. Where we are at with Unitronic software is the sweet spot of power and longevity. That said, to Burger Tuning's credit, any additional power without an upgrade turbo is simply not advised. I do see we have some options out of Europe for upgraded direct replacement turbos that appear promising, but limited selection and a bit expensive. Kinda like how a K04 kit would be to a 2.0T. Gotta say the idea of nearly twice the power out of the 1.4Tsi would be amusing.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

matthewrl said:


> Long story short, I was curious too. Knowing our EA211 is small, and has an equally small turbo I did a little research. I emailed Burger Tuning, and was not surprised by the response. On Unitronic Stage 2, we're pretty much at the mercy of the stock turbo. Any more, and it's likely to start eating up turbos. Where we are at with Unitronic software is the sweet spot of power and longevity. That said, to Burger Tuning's credit, any additional power without an upgrade turbo is simply not advised. I do see we have some options out of Europe for upgraded direct replacement turbos that appear promising, but limited selection and a bit expensive. Kinda like how a K04 kit would be to a 2.0T. Gotta say the idea of nearly twice the power out of the 1.4Tsi would be amusing.


Yeah, we're basically on the same page. I am just a little hungry for 1-2psi more then I'd be happy. I just feel like theres a little more but Unitronic does a great job with tuning across the board. So yeah your completely right we are in the sweet spot and I love it. I did see that hybrid turbo upgrade thats direct bolt on since its the same turbo. 250hp out of a 1.4t is awesome! But I think that's too expensive and not really practical. So I figured to piggy (JB4) 1-2psi. But idk. Probably going to save for other stuff and for the feature..... R 

You know these annoying Civics ( the ones that rev at you at the red lights everyday ) are 1.5Ts and I have seen some overtuned ones running high 200s hp which is impressive too. . 


I'm sure you smoke these civics around town though. I do . I love our torque masters


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Yeah, we're basically on the same page. I am just a little hungry for 1-2psi more then I'd be happy. I just feel like theres a little more but Unitronic does a great job with tuning across the board. So yeah your completely right we are in the sweet spot and I love it. I did see that hybrid turbo upgrade thats direct bolt on since its the same turbo. 250hp out of a 1.4t is awesome! But I think that's too expensive and not really practical. So I figured to piggy (JB4) 1-2psi. But idk. Probably going to save for other stuff and for the feature..... R
> 
> You know these annoying Civics ( the ones that rev at you at the red lights everyday ) are 1.5Ts and I have seen some overtuned ones running high 200s hp which is impressive too. .
> 
> ...


I like your idea however how much is a aftermarket turbo and all the arrangements and welding to make it fit and work and blah blah blah. At least you spend $1k on that upgraded turbo and it’s capable of 250hp bolt on, still works with stock tune as well and still a good daily?.
My idea? 
My car is a 17 5 speed bought with 40 miles. It’s at almost 100k miles with lots of redlines, lots of Full boost WOT and bunch of miles with IE intake and 2.25 inch downpipe to back exhaust with secondary cat removed and a 2.5 inch 14 inch long magnaflow straight thru mufflers the end. It has had some rough ones yet it always pulls hard. Half of its life at 88 octane half of it at 91 octane. Stock clutch and stock everything else. For future I think I want it with the hybrid turbo, air to air Intercooler setup since more power and more airflow from the upgraded turbo. Since I don’t have 93 available and it would be a pain to pay $4-5 for 94 octane for stage 2 unitronic for a daily lol I think I’d stay stage 1. Still 190-210hp for a daily torquey fun car I can’t complain at all. Today I was doing a high speed run with another Jetta. Looked like a GLI but prob not. Either way wether it’s a 1.4T or 1.8T I’m stock tune with just intake and exhaust. It was onto me maybe by like half a car length but never passed me or caught up. If it was a 1.4T fair but if it was a 1.8T lol I feel bad for all the guys talking about us being so slow and all that and to get a 1.8T/2.0T.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

blurryeyes said:


> I have a couple of dyno runs from mine, setup is the same in terms of hardware the difference is the tune: the first one is with the JB4 map2, the second one is with a custom tune and no JB4.
> 
> Hardware:
> 
> ...


Hey man you bought this turbo from RTMG? Do you have a North American EA211 CZTA 1.4Tsi or the Rest of world version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## szadek24 (Jul 4, 2020)

Good morning
I have Engine 1.4 TSI 150 HP EA211 
turbo original in the car Mitsubishi number 
04E145722G
instead of the original turbo I would like to send for modification turbo IHI number
04E145721B will match ? plug and play?

best regards


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

matthewrl said:


> Long story short, I was curious too. Knowing our EA211 is small, and has an equally small turbo I did a little research. I emailed Burger Tuning, and was not surprised by the response. On Unitronic Stage 2, we're pretty much at the mercy of the stock turbo. Any more, and it's likely to start eating up turbos. Where we are at with Unitronic software is the sweet spot of power and longevity. That said, to Burger Tuning's credit, any additional power without an upgrade turbo is simply not advised. I do see we have some options out of Europe for upgraded direct replacement turbos that appear promising, but limited selection and a bit expensive. Kinda like how a K04 kit would be to a 2.0T. Gotta say the idea of nearly twice the power out of the 1.4Tsi would be amusing.


What are the direct replacement turbos? Can't find anything anywhere!


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> What are the direct replacement turbos? Can't find anything anywhere!


There really aren’t any. There’s one in the UK that is supposedly direct Fitment but you’ll still need to tune it. 

With that said, when I start making more money and get my second car , I will definitely do this for kicks and giggles. My **** still quick around town anyways. Check out channel Mk6Chris on YT https://youtube.com/c/MK6CHRIS


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

So you don't have any links to the UK ones? Also while I have you, is it possible to do a MBC on the 1.4T? Running stage 2 getting 22.5 really would like to push that to 25.5 not to mention hope the ball and spring would fix some of the fall off at 5k rpms.

But seems like there's no way to tap into the vacuum line.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> So you don't have any links to the UK ones? Also while I have you, is it possible to do a MBC on the 1.4T? Running stage 2 getting 22.5 really would like to push that to 25.5 not to mention hope the ball and spring would fix some of the fall off at 5k rpms.
> 
> But seems like there's no way to tap into the vacuum line.


I’m always around . I do , I just have to look for it on safari. Please define MBC. I’m stage 2 runnin peak 27psi on e20 tune . I pull allllllll the way to redline. You can tap into the charge pipe on the top of bottom area . I have a boost gauge 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

MBC=Manual boost controller 

What stage 2 is 27psi? And i have like a 7psi drop off after 5k rpms. Pretty consistent with the stock drop off only at higher psi levels


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> MBC=Manual boost controller
> 
> What stage 2 is 27psi? And i have like a 7psi drop off after 5k rpms. Pretty consistent with the stock drop off only at higher psi levels


Ohhhhh sorry . I haven’t experienced any drop off. You must be pulling timing . ( not “you” but your ECU-no way to tell unless you data log but that seems about right)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Pulling timing? And you're running Unitronic stage 2 correct? Thought they only made a 93 octane tune how are you running e20?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

You get 27 psi consistently? Should I try and reflash stage 2?


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> You get 27 psi consistently? Should I try and reflash stage 2?


Yeah 27 psi consistently, I will have a video on my channel backing this statement. Perhaps get some 'top tier gas' 93oct and then reflash the car and then go on a decent 10 minute drive. Perhaps your spark plugs are bad? I am not sure what to tell you without logs. You should see at least 24 psi consistently with NO psi drop in high rpms. Psi drop is not normal.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Doing a little bit of digging and thinking its just the crappy stock boost sensor. Ordered a boost gauge. After install see whats really up with boost psi, if still having an issue think you might be right about plugs.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Yeah 27 psi consistently, I will have a video on my channel backing this statement. Perhaps get some 'top tier gas' 93oct and then reflash the car and then go on a decent 10 minute drive. Perhaps your spark plugs are bad? I am not sure what to tell you without logs. You should see at least 24 psi consistently with NO psi drop in high rpms. Psi drop is not normal.


Let me know when you get that video up


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> Let me know when you get that video up


I will. Might be a week or so because I am making an OBD11 video followed by a traction control install/review video. The video I am talking about will be after those two.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Let me know how the tcs button install goes i have one of those on the way.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> My buddy dyno'ed his 1.4tsi 2017 jetta. They calculated 206hp and 271tq. This is with unitronic stage 2 and dp w cai. Custom exhaust. He didn't have the fans running which cost some dyno numbers.
> 
> We are hoping for 220hp in the next few months.


Do you happen to have that dino sheet anywhere?


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> Do you happen to have that dino sheet anywhere?


Uhhhh idk if I have that, I could probably find it. I'll be going to a couple of dynos when I am done messing with E85 percentages.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

I was just curious bc all the apr guys talk **** about Unitronic stage 2 yet there stage 1 dyno is like 166hp 236tq if you're (or your buddy) actually getting over 200 on a stage 2 Unitronic that would be nice to see


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> I was just curious bc all the apr guys talk **** about Unitronic stage 2 yet there stage 1 dyno is like 166hp 236tq if you're (or your buddy) actually getting over 200 on a stage 2 Unitronic that would be nice to see


I've called out two apr 1.4Ts .... both declined for races for youtube.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Its funny bc I have no use for a dyno but almost want to spend the money just to prove the numbers


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Are you going to be running JB4 on top of your Unitronic tune for the E85


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Idk how any of these tunes are actually functional when the stock boost sensor maxs out at 22.5psi but I have yet to find a 4bar sensor aside from for like a 2012 tdi


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Joey1.4T said:


> Idk how any of these tunes are actually functional when the stock boost sensor maxs out at 22.5psi but I have yet to find a 4bar sensor aside from for like a 2012 tdi


What about GLI ones? When they upgrade and go higher boost. Custom flanges for one? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Poetic50 said:


> What about GLI ones? When they upgrade and go higher boost. Custom flanges for one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you referring to the turbo or the boost sensor? As far as the turbo goes yes you could potentially run a 1.8 or 2.0 with a custom flange. VW really did the 1.4 dirty by not having the headifold match the higher models. I mean i know why they did it the 1.4 is single scroll and the higher models are twin scroll and there's no reason for twin scroll on the tiny stock 1.4 but still they could have just put a IS12 as the stock turbo on the 1.4 and no one would be having turbo upgrade issues! As far as boost sensor for the gli I'm sure it's the same as the 1.4 bc they aren't expecting any more boost spike off a gli compared to a 1.4


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Yeah 27 psi consistently, I will have a video on my channel backing this statement. Perhaps get some 'top tier gas' 93oct and then reflash the car and then go on a decent 10 minute drive. Perhaps your spark plugs are bad? I am not sure what to tell you without logs. You should see at least 24 psi consistently with NO psi drop in high rpms. Psi drop is not normal.


Still waiting on that video I want to see this no boost fall off all the way to redline!!!!


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

ericgohsw said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I wanna check a few things on the remap for the EA211 1.4 Turbo.
> 
> ...


Hi there what custom tune did u use for the hybrid setup


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

ozone377 said:


> Hi there what custom tune did u use for the hybrid setup


I am not sure what you mean. But a custom tune is a custom tune. Every tuner tunes differently. Ergo, custom. So that person used a custom tune from a tuner. They tuned it on the dyno or via data logs on the streets.


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

yo what we need to do is push for a turbo upgrade in the states with a stage 3 making 300hp. Jaime Orr has his 2019 Jetta in BFI industries for development. We need to ask them to develop a good upgrade package. Unitronic too and APR and CTS turbo. Somebody has to help us out.


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Good stuff all of u by the way


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Got a custom fabrication shop making a flange to run IS38 turbo, will have some for sale soon if anyone is interested.


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Is it custom made for the MK7 Jetta 1.4t


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> Is it custom made for the MK7 Jetta 1.4t


Custom made for all EA211 Headifolds


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> Got a custom fabrication shop making a flange to run IS38 turbo, will have some for sale soon if anyone is interested.


Sounds expensive. The is38 is too big tho . I don’t even think it’ll fit back there. Maybe an is20 or is18, I don’t want to blow the motor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Sounds expensive. The is38 is too big tho . I don’t even think it’ll fit back there. Maybe an is20 or is18, I don’t want to blow the motor
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will work with any IS turbo 12 or 20 pretty sure 18 isn't a thing but i could be wrong


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Who will tune these ea211 once the is38 is installed? How much for the flange? And when will they b available


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> Who will tune these ea211 once the is38 is installed? How much for the flange? And when will they b available


You're going to have to get a custom dyno tune, maybe you could fudge it with a stage 2 Unitronic plus a JB4 but would say best bet would be dyno tune.
As to when I'm hoping by the end of the month. As to price it's TBD, but I'm thinking around $140 shipped, all depends on what my bottom line is and general average shipping cost in US


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Ok. I don't know anyone in miami that will do a dyno tune. My car is a 2020 Volkswagen Jetta R line.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> Ok. I don't know anyone in miami that will do a dyno tune. My car is a 2020 Volkswagen Jetta R line.


Bro Miami is a huge city I'm sure there are tons of companies that will do a dyno tune. There's probably VW specific performance shops out there too.


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Well if you can find me one let me know. Because I've asked around and the only thing they do is Flash Tunes with unitronic APR Etc


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> Well if you can find me one let me know. Because I've asked around and the only thing they do is Flash Tunes with unitronic APR Etc


*Novitech Tuning*
this place was recommended by someone locally on a VW forum, their website is garbage but give them a call and see what they say


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Yeah I've heard of them before I'm a check it out though thanks. You know how much power these cars can make with the is38 Turbo


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Shooting for 300hp to the wheel but who knows no ones doing it


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

The reason no big companies are doing big turbos is because they do tunes that are reliable and powerful. Best of both . 

It would be cheaper to get the hybrid turbo from Europe . 

I will be doing that once I am more financially stable and have my Golf R. Or if my YouTube channel takes off. 

Please don’t forget this is a small motor and 240whp is pushing it . You’ll need to build the motor after that . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

I would b happy with 300hp. So just let me know when u get the flange done. So I can buy 1.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Good luck , I hope for the best but I have a bad feeling about this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> The reason no big companies are doing big turbos is because they do tunes that are reliable and powerful. Best of both .
> 
> It would be cheaper to get the hybrid turbo from Europe .
> 
> ...


They push 380 stock internals on the 1.4t twincharger same block and head


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> They push 380 stock internals on the 1.4t twincharger same block and head


Sure , but those are known to blow up easily . They revised the block and head. It’s not the same . It’s better actually . So potentially yes but in Europe they put a hybrid on and pushed 250whp and it blew up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

If you want to be conservative by all means go ahead I would still rather run a IS12 over a hybrid turbo


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Who custom tuned your 1.4t and what program he used


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> Who custom tuned your 1.4t and what program he used


Me? I never said I had a custom tune.


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

My bad.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

A local shop custom tuned a 1.4 t and it beat an apr and Unitronic car. 
“ project(a) Miami “

The driver however , didn’t back up his numbers. I guess he didn’t need to when he beat them both. I got the videos of it too so . 

Could of been a number of different things tho, driver mod, tires , weight reduction , E85 , etc. impressive tho. 

Yeah no way you can fit an is38 back by the fire wall. Is12 would probably be able to fit . 

I’m going a different route . Slowly building / upgrading my fuel system for full E85. I’m testing things now. Currently on E25. E20 proved safe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> A local shop custom tuned a 1.4 t and it beat an apr and Unitronic car.
> “ project(a) Miami “
> 
> The driver however , didn’t back up his numbers. I guess he didn’t need to when he beat them both. I got the videos of it too so .
> ...


It's not that big even rmtg claims you can do it but need custom oil lines & tune


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Run a IS20 with upgraded internals then, pretty much anything is better than the stock and hybrid turbo, which needs a custom tune anyways


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

I mean you're talking about 40 crank hp for $2k that's a waste in my mind


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> A local shop custom tuned a 1.4 t and it beat an apr and Unitronic car.
> “ project(a) Miami “
> 
> The driver however , didn’t back up his numbers. I guess he didn’t need to when he beat them both. I got the videos of it too so .
> ...


Yea they get good reviews but it's not hard to spank a stage 2 if you're tuned for e85 I've seen video clips from a guy in the fb group who has project A tune it doesn't move much different than stage 2 Unitronic (not saying it isn't faster just saying not enough to be like damn that's fast what do you have done)


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Who is the local shop in miami


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> Who is the local shop in miami


What?


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

The project a miami. Who is it


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> Run a IS20 with upgraded internals then, pretty much anything is better than the stock and hybrid turbo, which needs a custom tune anyways





Joey1.4T said:


> I mean you're talking about 40 crank hp for $2k that's a waste in my mind


Very good points, I agree totally. Now you got me thinking, if we are going to spend $2k. Might as well get more of a gain. 

However, I still don't think it's worth it for either but it will be fun. Like I said previous, I'll get a turbo swap when either my youtube channel takes off or when I am stable and have a second car. 

FULL E85 first then turbo. I have lots of things planned  





ozone377 said:


> The project a miami. Who is it


project miami is a tuning shop in Miami Florida, local to me. Also, if you haven't go check out my YouTube channel, youtube.com/mk6chris

I saw the projecta miami car smoke a stage 2 unitronic car and a stage 1 apr car at the drag strip. But it wasn't a spanking. But I was surprised.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Very good points, I agree totally. Now you got me thinking, if we are going to spend $2k. Might as well get more of a gain.
> 
> However, I still don't think it's worth it for either but it will be fun. Like I said previous, I'll get a turbo swap when either my youtube channel takes off or when I am stable and have a second car.
> 
> ...


I mean I'll spank any tune if I'm spraying Nitrous lol


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

I am going the E85 route first because my car is peaking boost at 26- 27psi. So that's plenty of air, I just need fuel. The AFR's on my data longs show good results so far.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> I mean I'll spank any tune if I'm spraying Nitrous lol





Joey1.4T said:


> I mean I'll spank any tune if I'm spraying Nitrous lol


F it, lets do it. I took out my back seats. I got plenty of room for a 50 shot of the good stuff


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> F it, lets do it. I took out my back seats. I got plenty of room for a 50 shot of the good stuff


It's literally the easiest way to pick up 80hp which is fine for the track becomes kinda ridiculous when you're just screwing around on the street (every red light ... **** it nitrous lmao)


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Project miami is good ****


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

What is there actual website, so many different hits come up when you search project A tuning


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> It's literally the easiest way to pick up 80hp which is fine for the track becomes kinda ridiculous when you're just screwing around on the street (every red light ... **** it nitrous lmao)


LOL That would be me. Every single light that someone tries anything. That might be a good idea tho. It'll look sick in my back seat. 


A guy in California wants to run meth. Would have good gains too. He is still debating it because money but that's just life right now


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> What is there actual website, so many different hits come up when you search project A tuning


 I have no idea , it's a custom dyno tune. I can ask a buddy if you want. 

look up like projecta miami florida or something


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

projecta_miami on instagram


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> projecta_miami on instagram


Yea I found that, doesn't have a website listed that I can see. It's no big deal I have a VW performance shop 30 mins from me and I'm no where near Miami so no really worried was just curious.

Also back to the hybrid turbo, my 2k estimate was way low its like 1600 for the turbo 1k for a tune (someone in the fb group said they were actually quoted 950 to 1300 for a hybrid tune) then it's highly recommended you upgrade to a front mount 400 plus custom pipes or do it yourself intercooler kit let's call that 300 so yea say low end you're looking at $3,300 for 40 crank hp ridiculous


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> LOL That would be me. Every single light that someone tries anything. That might be a good idea tho. It'll look sick in my back seat.
> 
> 
> A guy in California wants to run meth. Would have good gains too. He is still debating it because money but that's just life right now


I kinda want to just Jerry rig a small shot into the intake I disconnected the breather tube to my cold air just spray a shot in there lol


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Where is projecta a located? Do u have they number?


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

That's it 40hp for 3300 buks. That sucks. If I had the ability. I would develop a stage 3 for the ea211 1.4t making 300hp reliably. Toyota made 261hp of a 3 cylinder. Honda 300hp turbo upgrade for they 1.5t. Y can't we. They don't love vw in USA. Especially the little vw


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> That's it 40hp for 3300 buks. That sucks. If I had the ability. I would develop a stage 3 for the ea211 1.4t making 300hp reliably. Toyota made 261hp of a 3 cylinder. Honda 300hp turbo upgrade for they 1.5t. Y can't we. They don't love vw in USA. Especially the little vw


That's literally why I'm having the custom IS flange developed, later on I might have the oil lines needed for sale as well but the flange is a pretty good start allows you to bolt on any IS turbo, if it wasn't for the electrical wastegate I might have just made it a T4 flange but there's no reason to go any bigger than a IS38 anyways (pumps out 480hp on the 2.0 engine)


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Cool I'm a get that flange. Even Chevy is making over 300hp on a sonic 1.4t. My friend has one. With zzp performance parts. So vw should b able to out of our 1.4t aswell


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

I noticed the is38 and is20 have turbo mufflers. The 1.4t turbos don't. How will that wirk?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> I noticed the is38 and is20 have turbo mufflers. The 1.4t turbos don't. How will that wirk?


Need a diverter block off plate and turbo muffler delete, probably going to have to attach with silicone


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

U should fabricate a little kit for this turbo swap. Or ill just get the GLI 2.0t and swap it for the 1.4t


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> U should fabricate a little kit for this turbo swap. Or ill just get the GLI 2.0t and swap it for the 1.4t


You mean a full motor swap?

Lol I am just a person, I don't own a performance shop to be making full turbo upgrade packages. 

Honestly the flange is the most important part aside from that you can buy the deverter block of plate online already and any competent performance shop can install it, if you give them those 2 parts and the turbo.


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Leaning towards this upgraded IS38 turbo.









HPA OEM+ IS38 Turbo - MQB 2.0T Upgrade


We have a considerable number of upgrades made to the VAG OEM IS38 to address all reliability concerns and believe our product will be one of the most reliable options out there. The upgrades include: Billet extended-tip compressor wheel – This allows for better spool and anti-surge...




www.hpamotorsports.com


----------



## ozone377 (Mar 3, 2021)

Alright I'll buy one of those flange when u have them.. I want to try a is38 swap and see how good it gets


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

IS adapter plates are ready to be ordered. $165 + shipping. Comes with:

1x Custom adapter plate
4x Studs (EA888 turbo side)
4x nuts
4x Low profile bolts (EA211 Headifold)


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> IS adapter plates are ready to be ordered. $165 + shipping. Comes with:
> 
> 1x Custom adapter plate
> 4x Studs (EA888 turbo side)
> ...


Depending on what turbo you go with, you might need an upgraded waste gate actuator 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Depending on what turbo you go with, you might need an upgraded waste gate actuator
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You definitely need a different wastegate solenoid. Most IS turbos you buy come with a new wastegate actuator. If not you can pick one up for $125-$240


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

ozone377 said:


> Alright I'll buy one of those flange when u have them.. I want to try a is38 swap and see how good it gets


Update on Shipping Prices:

Total cost shipped:

US - $175
CAN - $195
UK - $205


----------



## alp80 (May 21, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> Update on Shipping Prices:
> 
> Total cost shipped:
> 
> ...


hi joey, how much to send the is20 turbo adapter to brazil - sao paulo? thanks


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

alp80 said:


> hi joey, how much to send the is20 turbo adapter to brazil - sao paulo? thanks


I would guess around $200 total


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

in turkey is20 Upgrade aem v2 wmi 76mm dp custom exhaust


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

19 psi 95 oktan


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

FatihMk7 said:


> in turkey is20 Upgrade aem v2 wmi 76mm dp custom exhaust
> View attachment 92822
> View attachment 92823


What did you do for the oil and coolant lines?


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> What did you do for the oil and coolant lines?


My english is not enough. Help. I use google translation

Air inlet pipe mounting flange, throttle, oil and water special cnc work. Turkey is lucky in this regard. handwork is very nice























ANE-LX1 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Joey1.4T said:


> What did you do for the oil and coolant lines?


Where is the hot side of that turbo? Strange set up.


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

FatihMk7 said:


> My english is not enough. Help. I use google translation
> 
> Air inlet pipe mounting flange, throttle, oil and water special cnc work. Turkey is lucky in this regard. handwork is very nice
> 
> ...


Good job!!! Looks nice!! Quality is great! 

Nice custom work. 

However, there is no way your fuel system can support that turbo. 

Is the fuel system upgraded? 

If the fuel system is upgraded . Provide more details 



GOOGLE TRANSLATE 

Aferin!!! Güzel gözüküyor!! Kalite harika!



Güzel özel iş.



Ancak, yakıt sisteminizin bu turboyu desteklemesinin bir yolu yok.



Yakıt sistemi yükseltildi mi?



Yakıt sistemi yükseltilirse. Daha fazla ayrıntı sağlayın


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Where is the hot side of that turbo? Strange set up.


Not sure why you are quoting me and asking that but its clearly behind cylinder 2 it is a silver casing


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Good job!!! Looks nice!! Quality is great!
> 
> Nice custom work.
> 
> ...


thank you . I did not have a problem with fuel. everything is stable

ANE-LX1 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

FatihMk7 said:


> 19 psi 95 oktan
> View attachment 92824
> View attachment 92826


So what is it tuned to whp? Is this a 1.2L ? Running stock internals?


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Where is the hot side of that turbo? Strange set up.


sorry i don't understand what you mean. Everything is normal

ANE-LX1 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> So what is it tuned to whp? Is this a 1.2L ? Running stock internals?


1.4L average power 250 hp. reinforced pistons 74.5MM 10Cr









ANE-LX1 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

FatihMk7 said:


> 1.4L average power 250 hp. reinforced pistons 74.5MM 10Cr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you find forged pistons or are they custom? I've been looking all over. So you did pistons but not rods? And 250whp? On a IS20 seems kinda low.


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> Where did you find forged pistons or are they custom? I've been looking all over. So you did pistons but not rods? And 250whp? On a IS20 seems kinda low.


Currently 19 psi. We will try 27 psi. then the value will increase. Pistons nüral = goetze There is a connecting rod but we haven't installed it yet

ANE-LX1 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

So you bored the motor out? Those pistons are 2mm or 2.5mm larger than stock bore


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> So you bored the motor out? Those pistons are 2mm or 2.5mm larger than stock bore


1.4t stock 74.5 mm. Only now +0.50 mm. 1.2t stock 72.5mm.









ANE-LX1 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

FatihMk7 said:


> 1.4t stock 74.5 mm. Only now +0.50 mm. 1.2t stock 72.5mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea and those pistons are 76.5mm or 77mm depending on which set you get. So how did you do a .5mm increase


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

FatihMk7 said:


> 1.4t stock 74.5 mm. Only now +0.50 mm. 1.2t stock 72.5mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link, because the 2 they have listed for ea211 are 76.5mm and 77mm there is no 75mm option


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

?


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> ?


The original 1.4 tsi piston is 74.5 millimeters. forged pistons 77 and 76.5 Millimeters. 75 millimeters that I use.









ANE-LX1 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

FatihMk7 said:


> The original 1.4 tsi piston is 74.5 millimeters. forged pistons 77 and 76.5 Millimeters. 75 millimeters that I use.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they are not forged pistons then? Do you have a link for them?


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> So they are not forged pistons then? Do you have a link for them?


Oil rings first quality. İn turkey web adress GOETZE-yedek-parca-GOE-87-72152-050-PISTON SEGMANLI GOLF7 / PASSAT / A3 13=> CMBA-CZCA-CXSA-CXSB-CPVB-CZDD 1.4 TSI 0.50 

ANE-LX1 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

FatihMk7 said:


> Oil rings first quality. İn turkey web adress GOETZE-yedek-parca-GOE-87-72152-050-PISTON SEGMANLI GOLF7 / PASSAT / A3 13=> CMBA-CZCA-CXSA-CXSB-CPVB-CZDD 1.4 TSI 0.50
> 
> ANE-LX1 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


That link has 0 info on it


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Joey1.4T said:


> IS adapter plates are ready to be ordered. $165 + shipping. Comes with:
> 
> 1x Custom adapter plate
> 4x Studs (EA888 turbo side)
> ...


Oil and coolant lines are reused from the stock setup? I'm interested in this adapter


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

blurryeyes said:


> Oil and coolant lines are reused from the stock setup? I'm interested in this adapter


No you're going to need some braided stainless steel lines or silicone hose.


----------



## blurryeyes (Sep 14, 2018)

Joey1.4T said:


> No you're going to need some braided stainless steel lines or silicone hose.


Can you PM me payment details? I might have some other questions regarding the DV from the IS20 turbo as well if you can entertain those.

Thanks


----------



## Keron232 (Jul 27, 2021)

Romanov said:


> At 33k miles now with my ‘17 1.4 tsi auto. I’ve had the unitronic stage 1+ tune since around ~10k miles. 180hp, 235tq on 93 octane
> 
> No issues so far. The tune made the car more fun to drive and feels like how it should’ve come from the factory.
> 
> ...


Hello guys i have a 1.4 tsi single charged engine with a TD02 turbo what can i do to make that turbo a hybrid turbo?


----------



## Joey1.4T (Dec 7, 2020)

Buy a hybrid that has an upgraded shaft and bearing housing. If you take your turbo apart and upgrade the wheels you will more than likely eventually bend the shaft.


----------



## FatihMk7 (May 26, 2021)

new setup forged piston, rods custom head cylinder bolts 10 lt custom intercooler and tte525r turbo coming soon instagram @golf.jc


----------



## GolfWaffe (Apr 7, 2021)

Joey1.4T said:


> Update on Shipping Prices:
> 
> Total cost shipped:
> 
> ...


You got anymore of the adapter plates? I’d like to purchase one as well!


----------



## Slow.MK6.5 (Dec 12, 2020)

Joey1.4T said:


> IS adapter plates are ready to be ordered. $165 + shipping. Comes with:
> 
> 1x Custom adapter plate
> 4x Studs (EA888 turbo side)
> ...


Are you still making these? 

I've thought of doing something like this for as long as I found out just how limited the options for the 1.4 really are, and I'd be very willing to buy one from you.


----------



## Angus nz (8 mo ago)

Hi just been reading all the posts I've got a golf GTE with the ae211 and a electric motor. I've tuned it for e40 but I could go higher with a upgraded high pressure fuel pump thay are the same as the 2.0 TSI upgrade kit.i got 249whp with the electric motor not on and 349 with it on 6+ degrees of timing stock everything apart from a downpipe and tune. There are guys in Holland that are getting 370whp with tte hybrid turbos so that would be 270whp just the motor so it is possible


----------



## No lies (10 mo ago)

Joey1.4T said:


> If you want to be conservative by all means go ahead I would still rather run a IS12 over a hybrid turbo


Hey joey. Hope you receive this txt. I have a 1.4 tsi and was wondering how the turbo swap went for u... cheers


----------



## brandonsmit29 (2 mo ago)

I had a 2012 1.4TFSi single charge with 125hp (Audi) engine code was the CAX model by the time i had sold it-it was making 200whp mods that made that possible was the following 63mm downpipe, resonator delete and one cowley box at the back These cars come with a td02 turbo of which i had them hybrid with td04 internals from a subaru wrx 2.0T 2.0T HPFP from a mk6 golf gti Custom high pressure lines for HPFP BMC intake Forge dump valve car was a manual so it had launch control mapped into it with small pops and burbles on the deceleration


----------

